# Gruppe adm wofür?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

um als User aus Xfce heraus den Rechner ausschalten zu können, muss ich den Standardbenutzer der Gruppe "adm" hinzufügen, aber wofür ist diese Gruppe genau gedacht? Ich würde aus Sicherheitsgründen schon gerne wissen, welche Möglichkeiten der User dadurch bekommt.

----------

## b3cks

Also das ist mir neu. Ich nutze auch Xfce, bin nicht in dieser Gruppe und kann mein Notebook dennoch so runterfahren.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hmmm, ich kann die Optionen

"Computer neu starten"

"Computer herunterfahren"

nur dann auswählen, wenn ich in der Gruppe adm bin. Es muss (logischerweise) irgendetwas mit den Rechten zu tun haben.

----------

## b3cks

Gruppenvergleich!  :Wink: 

```
disk wheel floppy audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users plugdev vmware
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Woran liegt es dann, dass ich, ohne in adm zu sein, es nicht schaffe den PC aus Xfce heraus herunterzufahren?

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Woran liegt es dann, dass ich, ohne in adm zu sein, es nicht schaffe den PC aus Xfce heraus herunterzufahren?
> 
> 

 

Aus http://wiki.xfce.org/faq

```

I'm unable to shutdown or restart my computer when running Xfce.

You have to allow the user(s) to execute $installdir/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper with sudo. Install sudo and run visudo (root) and add the following line (replace prefix with the correct path):

 %users ALL = NOPASSWD:<prefix>/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper

Add the user to the users group (root):

 gpasswd -a <username> users

When you logout and login again, the shutdown and restart buttons should be sensitive. For more information you can referrer to the xfce4-session and sudo documentation.

```

lg

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hmmm, gerade bemerkte ich, dass es bei mir sowieso richtig funktioniert. Auf meinem System bin ich gar nicht in adm. Ich habe es mit einem anderen Gentoo-System verwechselt. Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wozu die Gruppe da ist?

----------

## b3cks

Von freestandards.org

```
User     Group     Comments

adm      adm       Administrative special privileges
```

Was genau mit "speziellen Privilegien/Rechten" gemeint ist, habe ich so schnell aber auch nicht gefunden.

----------

## bbgermany

Als Beispiel: VirtualBox (siehe: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_VirtualBox#Configure_network).

Wenn du Bridged-Networking verwenden möchtest, braucht man spezielle Rechte auf dem tun/tap Interface in /dev/net. Mit der Gruppe kannst du das gewährleisten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

